# Driving to Abruzzo



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, I'm asking again if there is anyone out there who is planning to drive to this area and back, or anything! this year, a good way to share costs, so fed up flying would like to reduce this.


----------



## can-arch (Mar 20, 2011)

*moving to abruzzo*

hello,
I'm thinking of moving to abruzzo next month. i live in london and have a few things i'd like to bring with me. I most likely will go to teramo, but we are looking for a flat in either l'aquila, giulianova or maybe teramo.

looking at the options i have : ship my stuff and come with ryanair, rent a car and have someone bring it back, buy a cheap car and resell or "dispense" it.

the trip would be long from london to pescara though!

any advice? anyone did that? 

f.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I travelled with the pet courrier when retuning to uk. It generally needs at least one stopover, I stayed in Switzerland the first night, and France the second. The scenery was beautiful. However, I have heard of some folks driving continually. My philosophy is it is not just getting there that is important, but the journey. Try the abruzzolutely forum as several members drive to Abruzzo from various places in UK.


----------

